# Hair algea



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Im having a big problem with algea in my 5g. I keep scrubing the tank but its all over. THe Hair algea is the worst. ANy ideas on how to get rid of it?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Read the sticky about algae in the aquatic plant section.


----------



## Katwulfe (Jan 25, 2006)

2 apple snails


----------



## emguppies (Jan 24, 2006)

Maybe 4 apple snails , they will devour anything green. I use mine to get rid of Angel hair, duck weed, etc .


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

before you decide on a fix, perhaps we can figure out why your getting frequent blooms. is the tank getting direct sunlight? I know it seems silly but better off finding out why first  then apples or ottos will definitely eat it all up.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Livebearing fish also love hair algae. I learned to control mine by heavily planting my tank. It seemed to starve the algae. I was even able to get rid of green spot algae by adding more plants.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

There is an oto alredy in the tank. But he does not seem to be eating the stuff. THe tank has no direct sun but the light i have on it. The lights on for maby 10 hours.... The tank also has 2 plants in it.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

the only other thing I could suggest id feed less and do a 3 day black out. that wont help the HA, but it will starve whats in there now, increase water changes, and feed less. The blackout will get you closer to ground zero and may help with a fresh start. cut back lights to 8 hrs maybe as well. just thoughts. i know this advice is kind of redundant to other posts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2006)

You could try adding more plants, so they would starve the algae of nutrients. Maybe try a kind of stem plant that will outcompete the algae.

How much light is over the tank?


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

algae means too much phosphate. Try adding some phosphate remover media in your filter.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

its a 6w lightbulb. I have 2 types of sword plants in the tank. I only have a betta in it so im not over feeding.


----------

